# Manufacturerer's relative engine sizes?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw an ad wherein the guy was selling a USA diesel engine. He stated it looked 'small' next to his LGB. Can someone discuss the relative sizes of locos as between the major mfr's, LGB, USA, Aristo, etc. The suggestion here, I think, is one wouldn't wan to buy an' A' unit, and different mfg'rs' 'B' unit and have a mismatch. If I get a set of Aristo Heavyweights, what steam engines match up? Bill


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are comparing the USAt F3 diesels to the LGB F7s, the LGB is larger. The USAt Fs are 1:29 in all dimensions and are an excellent model.

While I haven't determined the scale of the LGB F others on this site have said that the length is one scale, the width a second scale, and the height a third scale. As a set they look nice, but you wouldn't want to hook them up to the Aristo heavyweights. They are too tall for the heavyweights. They look fine pulling a freight or the LGB streamliners.


The USAT Fs look very nice pulling a string of Aristo heavyweights. 


You definitely cannot mix the two. There is too much of a height difference.

I pull my heavyweights with either USAT F3 AB or an Aristo mikado. The aristo Pacific would be another possibility as it was used as a passenger engine on most railroads and the mikado was primarily used for freight.

Since it is my RR and I don't have a Pacific; I have made the mikado a mixed use engine. 



Chuck N


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am sure someone will correct me if I err, but here goes: 

USAT are generally standard gauge 1:32 

AristoCraft are 1:29 and their Classic series (old Delton I think) are 1:24 ish 

LGB are proportionally somewhere 1:22.5 

Bachmann Big Hauler series are generally 1:24 / 1:22.5 ish 
Bachmann Spectrum are 1:20.3 

There are a couple of other older manufacturers I am not so familiar with also. 

Bob C.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I believe USAT is standard gauge 1:29, (F3's) IIRC. Their work trains are 1:24.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure someone will correct me if I err, but here goes: 

USAT are generally standard 1:32 

*No it is 1:29. Gary is correct in that the work train series and their wood sided cars (box and Reefer) are 1:24.
* 

AristoCraft are 1:29 and their Classic series (old Delton I think) are 1:24 ish 

*Yes* 


LGB are proportionally somewhere 1:22.5

*Only their European rolling stock. Most of their American Freight narrow gauge cars are closer to 1:24. Their measurements match USA and Delton which are 1:24. Their modern freight cars are closer to 1:29. Modern engines and some cars are ???
*

*They have, over the years used a rubber band for their ruler. Their Zillertal engines and cars are based on 750 mm gauge not 1000mm gauge. No one has quibbled about that, that I know of, but that is another example of their stretchable scale.
*

Bachmann Big Hauler series are generally 1:24 / 1:22.5 ish 

*Yes* 

Bachmann Spectrum are 1:20.3 

*Yes* 


There are a couple of other older manufacturers I am not so familiar with also. 

*If you are interested in running trains that represent the options in "G Gauge" you need to ask more questions and know where you want to go in the hobby. 
*

*I run a railroad museum. Therefore I can run what I want when I want. I have 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:24, and 1:29. I can mix 1:22.5 and 1:24 without offending my visual sense. In my mind other scales don't look compatible.*


Chuck


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*From my posting some time ago....I hope this cut-n-paste works....*

*============================*

*F-7's Length Width Height Scale*
*LGB: 23 1/4" 4 3/8" 6 1/2" 1:2x*
*USA: 20 3/8" 4 1/8" 5 7/8" 1:29*
*GT: 18 1/8" 3 3/4" 5 3/8" 1:32*

(Hope I get this correct, SteveC mod.)
(First picture: LGB (Left), USA (Middle), GT (right))


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now them pictures pritty much say it all...

Luv those USA F-3s.........


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray!!

You saved me the trouble of going out to the garage this morning to measure and photograph my LGB Fs and my USAt Fs.

Chuck


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, that pretty well sums it up! I think it really boils down to what looks right. For me, it's more a case of buying stuff 'online'. There's no 'G' scale store anywhere near me. The two LHS's in my area have both closed their doors, and had only a couple of items for G when open. I am amazed at the difference in size of those engines.......guess size really does matter! Thanks, Bill


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For narrow gauge, let me present AMS (1:20.3), LGB (1:22.5) and HLW (1:24) for your perusal:


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures are really nice for size comparison, but how about those individuals that don't know which is which maybe a written indication of left, right, middle or maybe left-to-right/right-to-left etc. would be a good idea.


----------



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry, new to the "crazy" world of G Scales.

These pics are hlepful but is the 1st set L to R - HLW, LGB, AMS?

I've got a New/Used Accucraft Lilly Belle coming and want to set up a rolling stock for it. I bought teh Hartland CPRR cars only to find that they are too small for the 1:22 Lilly Belle scale.

I'll have to kit bash some boxcars, etc. to get it done. So much to do, so little time.

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

tcaron. 
I think you'll want to start with the AMS cars, they're 1:20.3, the largest in the pics. As you know 1:24 is the other way and smaller (HLW). I saw your other thread about wanting slightly oversize.

When I was shopping I found online store have good pics and show the variety. 

Welcome to MLS. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray:

How did you get back into make the "RED" modifications to label the makers? The edit option seems to disappear after a couple of hours.

Chuck N


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

In the ng drover's caboose / combine w/cupola picture, the red is HLW (1:24), the yellow is LGB (1:22.5) and the green is an AMS / Rio Grande Models UK kit(1:20.3) The massive difference between the green and the yellow cars is due to "selective compression" of the two smaller scales. If you look closely, you will see that the yellow and red cars actually have fewer windows than does the green car! This was done in all of the 1:22.5 and 1:24 scaled rolling stock in addition to them having truck mounted couplers.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve. 
Wow that's incredible. Do you have the dimensions? It'll help me get my head around the scale differences vs my 1:29 stuff. 

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought this might be helpful again: 










Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice chart, although I took the question more of how the "same" loco would vary in size between manufacturers, not the difference in scales. 

Note the example in the first post, F units from different manufacturers. 

In the spirit of the original question, if you model standard gauge, staying with Aristo, USAT and AML will be all very nice 1:29 models, with very little distortion in scale from "correct". 

LGB varies and the F unit is really "off"... some of their freight cars are just fine, and also there was a natural variation in the sizes of the prototype box cars for example. 

Passenger cars are tough, because they typically "matched" the height of the prime mover or tender... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot's figure is the best thing I have ever seen that illustrates the different scales that run on "G" gauge track. MLS should set it up as a bookmark or some other symbol that shows up on the Beginners forum near the top.

As they say, "one picture is worth a thousand words". I have printed and laminated it so that I can take it to shows, to illustrate what the various scales represent. It really helps.


Chuck N 


PS I have been using it for a least a year.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 07 Dec 2010 02:59 PM 
Ray:

How did you get back into make the "RED" modifications to label the makers? The edit option seems to disappear after a couple of hours.

Chuck N
Chuck

Ray didn't edit his reply I did, as for editing a reply you've got three hours to make changes once posted then you're locked out, however, if you've got something that needs changing you can always PM/eMail one of the moderators and we'll make the changes for you.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, that is nice to know. Now, if I can only remember it!!

Chuck 


PS: I would prefer 24 hours, because sometimes it takes a while for someone to tell me that I screwed up and I need to correct it. I'd hate to keep bothering you guys.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Dec 2010 05:33 PM 
Nice chart, although I took the question more of how the "same" loco would vary in size between manufacturers, not the difference in scales. 


Regards, Greg 




Yes I know..but then the conversation evolved, and Gary said:



Posted By GaryY on 07 Dec 2010 04:26 PM 
Steve. 
Wow that's incredible. Do you have the dimensions? It'll help me get my head around the scale differences vs my 1:29 stuff. 

Thanks 
Gary 


So I thought in the interest of "get my head around the scale differences vs my 1:29 stuff" I would post the chart..
try to keep up Greg! 


Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, so let's "evolve" the thread again and ask "how about those Mets"? 

Not sure I agree "evolved" in this case means something other than derailing... 

There's a lot more on topic that could be added, like which products that are not strictly 1:29 but are close, or a listing of which LGB items work well with 1:29 SG. 

Or could go the other way, and what SG stuff works well with LGB. 

Or could do the same for NG, although that was not really asked, there were specific questions on 1:29 SG stuff. 

Or, we could evolve the thread to baseball.. 

So, the original thread was about what the first post was, and I was just stating that. 

Greg 

p.s. if you do not fell some slight stretching of you leg, you need some spiked eggnog


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot for the chart. I've saved it and will keep it handy. Clarifies the sizes for me and gives me a better perspective. 

Seeing actual photos of the side by side difference scale comparisons of the same locos and rolling stock also emphasizes the size variations in large scale. 

Regards
Gary


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

And just to muddy the waters a bit... 










...the variations in size within one specific scale. 

Contrast this to Ray's photos showing the same prototype in three different scales; the effect is similar, hence much of the confusion we enjoy in this scale. (And we do enjoy it, right???) 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin:

That's a nice picture, but for the newbies in the Beginner's forum, and someone who should know but didn't, you might identify the various locomotives. I thought I was fairly knowledgeable about the engines available in 1:20.3, but I only recognize the K-37. This is assuming that the scale is 1:20.3. But in this hobby, "Only the owner knows for sure", and sometimes he may be wrong as well. 


Chuck N


----------

